# Browning PV1000 won't open - Please help



## Askeptic (Jan 5, 2016)

Hello,

I purchased a new Browning Pistol Vault 1000 (PV1000) today. It opened right up with the key and the power over ride (9v battery). One hour later, the physical key will no longer open close this vault, and the electronic keypad will no longer even turn on. Regardless of power and digitial malfunction that may occur, the key should still work (at least according to the manual).

Is there something obvious I am doing wrong here? The key only turns ~25% (Before it would turn ~50% and open/close)...

Any help with getting this vault to operate once again would be helpful. The store gave me a deal for it and I would hate to have to return it.

Thanks!

Edit 1: Hidden in the manual, it says that the safe cannot be locked with the key if unlocked with the digital pad. Only problem is, the digital pad is non responsive ... tried another set of batteries etc.

Edit 2: (Resolution) The wires connecting the power source (Battery) to the PCB are not properly secured on this model and can be pulled loose when the door swings open/close. After removing the motor PCB from the underbelly of the lid, the issue was obvious. (Made in China) The wire had never been securely fastened to the PCB and was pulled loose. After re-attaching the power wire to the PCB and screwing the motor cage back on, the safe once again responds to power. This is the second issue I had to fix day 1 from the factory. The other being the power wire was not properly secured to the battery pack. (Both ends of the battery wire were jacked)

Hopefully this can help others in the future as there isn't much info on this vault at all online.


----------



## sdh91 (Dec 12, 2015)

Hello Askeptic,

I am sorry that I do not have any insight for you on this. Could you please post an update. I am considering this same model safe and would like to know what issue you ran into. Were you able to get the safe open?


----------



## sdh91 (Dec 12, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Bobv (Oct 31, 2013)

Call the tech line in the manual


----------

